
Adobe warns users not to upgrade to macOS Catalina - doener
https://www.creativebloq.com/news/adobe-catalina-issues
======
chmaynard
> Adobe Photoshop and Lightroom Classic CC ... aren't quite ready for the
> upgrade to macOS Catalina

Perhaps Catalina is not quite ready to be an operating system.

